# Brute Force 750i - SS112 and Terracross Help and Reverse Light Help



## EarlsSVT (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2009 Brute Force 750i

Ok after reading everything that I can in this forum. So far I have done these mods.

MIMB Snorkels ( Hard But Really Good Fitment ) well the hard part is cutting the plastic. I'll post pics soon.

Temp Guage (Easy)

Reverse Light Mounted and Hooked up and now the light comes on when the switch is on period.

1. Am I hooking it up to the wrong wire? I am using the Shrouded female wire near the taillamp.

2. What size Wheels and Tires? I want 14" SS112's and Terracross Tires.
I do not want to lift my Brute, but I want the biggest tires that can fit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be fine with 27's or even 28's with no lift, and no rubbing issues.

Not sure about light wireing at the moment.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I run 28 swampers with no lift


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am running my 28" Zilla's with no lift right now and they dont rub.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

on the light issue you have to run a relay or you,ll burn up the reverse switch.


----------



## EarlsSVT (Nov 7, 2009)

ok thanks a lot


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Those wires on the back are just assessory and hot when the switch is on. I ran into that when I did mine. I ran right off the battery, but its on if in reverse whether the key is on or not. I am going to re-wire and use a relay like Brutus75i suggests. Here is my original writeup on th backup light.
http://www.brutecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11887

On the tires, i run 27" XTRs on 14" vision rims with no problems.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

im running two 55w fog lights attached to my seatbox for a while an havent had a problem.its nice when you can put it in reverse an the lights come on at night, with a box an 30 on backin up you cant see @#$%


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have my light wired with the wires on back with relay and no problems, as long as its wired right it will come on and off when switching in and out of reverse, with key on. There is two sets of wires in back one is for some accessory and other is for reverse light (i think european model and uses a small amp light). Definitely need to use a relay with those wires when using ,say a 55 watt light!!!


----------



## EarlsSVT (Nov 7, 2009)

kawa650, Thank You I guess I was trying to use the wrong wire. 

Thanks Guys for all your responses. I'll post up when I get it working right.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anybody have a wiring diagram on how to hock up a relay from the factory wire I'm on my second reverse sensor my light are 2 fog light 55w each and are mounted under nit a back box to avoiding self ground from the body of the light 
What do you guys think about this negative trigger relay diagram
thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

on the rear i have two connectors. once that's a constant power and one that gets juice only when the reverse is engaged.


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so me and Madbrute say, you need to use the other wire.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

PHREEBSD

I know there are two wire in the back for the reverse light and I know that they will no handle the load of 2 55w light my question was how to wire a relay (what pin goes where)
example below


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> PHREEBSD
> 
> I know there are two wire in the back for the reverse light and I know that they will no handle the load of 2 55w light my question was how to wire a relay (what pin goes where)
> example below


I got the layout with the one I got somewhere in my shop...I'll look for it when I get home for you....or...I'll look at mine


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks
nmkawierider


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> Thanks
> nmkawierider


Here you go man. Now you can do it either way.


----------

